# Need Advice to Protect Children



## Jill (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in an awful situation due to losing our family home of 12 years where I have set up home in a close relative's house with my children, per her invitation. There is a co-owner of the home, her husband,constantly smoking marijuana. After repeated requests and pleas to at the very least keep it away from my children and myself, I have been told in no uncertain terms, once almost escalating to a physical attack (against me), that it is his home not mine and he can do as they please. I'm afraid if I actually go to my local police, I will be putting my children out on the street. What advice can you give? Do I have any legal rights at all if I did report it?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Jill said:


> I'm in an awful situation due to losing our family home of 12 years where I have set up home in a close relative's house with my children, per her invitation. There is a co-owner of the home, her husband,constantly smoking marijuana. After repeated requests and pleas to at the very least keep it away from my children and myself, I have been told in no uncertain terms, once almost escalating to a physical attack (against me), that it is his home not mine and he can do as they please. I'm afraid if I actually go to my local police, I will be putting my children out on the street. What advice can you give? Do I have any legal rights at all if I did report it?


Find a new place to live.... Sounds like a shitty situation but since it is a co-owner.... he is correct, it is his home not yours.


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2013)

I would if I could (financially). I wouldn't even have to turn to anyone for advice if that were even a remote option for me.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Marijuana has been deemed completely benign, in fact it's medicine now. Thank your fellow Massachusetts residents for that. Best bet is to get a tan, start spelling your name jíll, and apply for all the section 8, EBT, and wic you can.
Seriously though, good luck. I hate weed, would be a shame if he had an accident while blazing.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Have you contacted a DV shelter? They might point you in the right direction if they can't help you out themselves


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You are somewhat limited on what you can do. I am assuming you do not have a formal Lease\Contract with your relative in which you pay rent or anything? If not you are just considered a guest and do not have many rights.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

If you are really that worried about your kids' safety there, then find another friend/relative or start calling shelters. Otherwise, it's his house and you are a guest. If you got him in trouble for the weed, do you think you would still be welcome to stay there? What does the wife have to say? She just let's you two duke it out? Nice relative.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

E-mail Liz Warren's office... She seems to have all the answers.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Fall down the stairs and sue. Isn't that what the...............oh nevermind


----------



## RZero (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm gonna need pics before I can answer this.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Asked Flamed Answered LOCKED


----------

